# 100% cotton - Inkjet or Laser Printer?



## Retroink (Mar 14, 2016)

Hello,

I would like to know what type of printer to buy Inkjet or Laser if I'm gonna print on transfer paper and heatpress it on 100% cotton Gildan T-shirts.

What printer do you suggest for a budget around 300$? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## williekid (Apr 22, 2009)

Retroink said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would like to know what type of printer to buy Inkjet or Laser if I'm gonna print on transfer paper and heatpress it on 100% cotton Gildan T-shirts.
> 
> ...



I would say it all depends on the quality result you want to get.
What size print do you mostly plan on printing?

I personally like the final look of laser jet but have not had the opportunity to work with the process myself so not exactly sure what the final results are or how smooth of a process it can be. I will state that in my opinion laser jet printers seem more durable and reliable versus inkjets. Also the quality print of lasers look greater, yet would require a 2 step process if not mistaken.

When I started I took the cheapest route for myself not knowing anything about the industry and it just stuck with me but one day I would like to also work with lasers and know the process of it all just to see the difference for myself and compare. You can have successful results with inkjet as far as no fading, cracking peeling etc. 

Today not sure if I would say inkjet is the cheapest route due to the many possibilities of coming across printers at fairly reasonable prices on the market.

I would try researching what the paper and toner replacements will cost, not sure how much toner or if any toner comes with printers as I've never bought a laser in my life. 
I have seen the print and colors are nicer and just different due to lasers working with heat if not mistaken. 

It's worth looking into but I can say $300 is a low budget, not that it is not possible, just takes time. 

Once you research you will be able to compare then make your decision. 
Do you have a heat press and all the other equipment that you will need yet?


----------

